# The M_J Throwdown



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This one was inspired by M_J in his Topic "Micro-poacher Natural", where he said, "A proper poacher should be small enough to easily conceal, powerful and accurate enough to take game effectively and not so beautiful that you couldn't chuck it in the woods if you had to." Naturally, that got my mind working and from that thought sprang the "M_J Throwdown". The M_J Throwdown is not a design, it is a concept. The idea is a reproducable slingshot cheap enough and easy enough to make that it can be disposed of without a second thought. It should be one with which you can hit the target and have enough power to do whatever job you carry it for, yet small enough to conceal in a pocket. For my version, I settled on a La Cholita frame, 1842 looped tubes and one of Jim Harris' superb pouches. The tubes are held in place by the matchstick method and are pulled over the top. 7 inch loops shot in this fashion give me 200+ fps and 11+ lb/ft of energy with 125 grain .43 inch lead, powerful enough for small game. The frame is cut from 1/2 inch plywood and finished with green and flat black spray paint.

A roughly finished natural fork certainly fits most of the specifications, with the one exception that the next fork you pick up may not shoot the same. That's why I chose La Cholita. If I make ten of them, each will fit my hand just like the other nine. You can make a throwdown in any style you choose and band it any way you wish. The main requirement is that you can toss it into the woods without a second thought, and when you get home, pick up another just like it.

Hope you like my version.

This shows the attachment.









Here you can see the grooves that position the tubes when drawn over the top.









How does it perform? See for yourself. 1842 looped tubes, .43 cal (125 grains) lead ball. Yes, I hit the can.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is super badass! I love it!
The color is a great touch, too. Next to a bark-on natural there would be no better camoflage.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

extra nice Henry, i thought you were starting a new contest? hehehe


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> That is super badass! I love it!
> The color is a great touch, too. Next to a bark-on natural there would be no better camoflage.


The color is actually closer to the pic with the Chrony. The shine on the others is from the flash.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, la Cholita is one of the best-shooting designs in my collection. Easy to make too. And yeah it's gotta be made of plywood. Nice going Henry.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Yeah, la Cholita is one of the best-shooting designs in my collection. Easy to make too. And yeah it's gotta be made of plywood. Nice going Henry.


your right! now that you mention it i miss mine since i gave it to the librarian than fixed it, than gave it back, i gonna have to make another, good idea!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally. Someone painted a slingshot. I was going to do it just to break the ice.

I am into the idea of tube holes but still shooting OTT. Thats new to me, gotta try it.
Thanks for sharing this project!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's my fearless copy of Henry's with dished tips and leather squares for tube insulators.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Here's my fearless copy of Henry's with dished tips and leather squares for tube insulators.


That's a great idea, Steve. It solves two problems; you don't have to worry about dressing the tubes and the rubber band tie prevents the matchstick from coming loose. Kudos!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Popshot! Did I miss a post? Sweet frame! Your HAND, dude! Ouch!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

no kidding, hows and how? is the hand? PS?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I didnt have a drill for the holes! -re: the hand- I was carving a wooden 'sculpture' for some strippers at a friends outdoorsman themed bachelor party.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I didnt have a drill for the holes! -re: the hand- I was carving a wooden 'sculpture' for some strippers at a friends outdoorsman themed bachelor party.


Hey, that's not so bad. I was afraid you got that cut doing something frivolous.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It was purposeful and appropriate for the occasion. Unfortunately, it was just a show piece, apparently too porous for safe use by the ladies.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> It was purposeful and appropriate for the occasion. Unfortunately, it was just a show piece, apparently too porous for safe use by the ladies.


now i got you , excuse me please! yes well worth the effort.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ready to go! The cholita is the perfect boardcut poacher.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Ready to go! The cholita is the perfect boardcut poacher.


niceeee


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's boss & terrific -- perfectly matched to intent.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's another- I like the matchstick ott shooting, it's dead on for me.


----------

